# Lucy Ball shows a dog!



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Okay, I can be a bit of a ditz! 

Today was my first official owner/handler attempt. I was studying the ring procedure and then the judge changed it all up for me because the bitch class before us left some blood drips in the ring. So much for me being ready to hit all my marks! I am afraid my rank amatuer status showed! But, Filly did well and took Reserve Winner's Bitch.

It was a small show and a good place to take a step in. The judge said Filly is a good one and will grow up nice. Darn, still immature plus coat challenged!!

A friend won with a bitch and finished her today so that was nice.

Do it all again tomorrow!


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Lol, well everybody has to start somewhere and you were brave enough to try.  Sounds like you two had fun. Good luck tomorrow and congrats.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Reserve Winner's Bitch is good. It sounds like the judge liked her.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Darn. I mean Yay, another Reserve today. 

Jimmy and Capi BOB both days.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Congrats we need PICTURES!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats! OMG I remember my first time in the ring LOL..it was a small show thank god, got a reserve, and the judge said, "your dog is beautiful but he is handler handicapped" LOL..that was it for me..

Congrats again


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Handler handicapped! Wow!

Course, in Obed, one of my favorite shirts is "Nice dog, pity about the handler."

Pictures....um, well, I am in the pictures. I'll see how they turn out first!!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

CONGRATS! and yes....pics are needed!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Well, congrats on the reserve! Pretty good outcome for your first time out!

You are braver than I am. I won't step foot in the ring. Scares me to death!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Don't be afraid!! In the all breed ring it all went by so fast I didn't feel a thing!!

When we went back in for winners, I really did not know why we were back in! :crazy: Oh, then Reserve ribbon....must have been Winners. :blush: Funny stuff!

It was not terrifying like those out of sight stays in obedience! That about does me in.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

LOL, as long as my breeder wants to get in the ring with her, I'm all for it!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

At picture taking, the first judge asked me if I was the breeder or owner. I noted she did not ask how long I had been a professional handler!??:rofl:


----------

